# 1993 altima



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2005)

I HAVE A 1993 ALTIMA. EVERY NOW AND THEN IT JUST QUITS RUNNING, I WAIT ABOUT 2 OR 3 MINUTES IT STARTS RIGHT UP NO PROBLEM ANY SUGGESTIONS TO WHERE I MIGHT START LOOKING FOR THE PROBLEM THE DIS HAS BEEN CHANGED


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

look around in the altima sections for peope with similar problems

if you cant find any, start a new thread with your questions

welcome to NF


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Make sure the battery terminals are clean and tight. Try pulling the codes from the ECU to check for anything stored in memory. If nothing is stored whenever the Altima stalls do not turn off the key but try to check the codes in the ECU because they may just be temporary. The temporary codes disappear when the ignition is turned off.

Troy


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

does your rpm just keeps gonig down closer to 0 then dies? adujust your idle screw! just hope you dont adjust it soo much it pops out on the HWY i just use a sock and an l wrench to keep the screw hoe fill


----------

